# Keep your eyes on the road people!!!



## WolfAlphaX (May 7, 2012)

Right now, I'm watching today tonight and They're talking about these teenagers who just keep talking on there phones, some even killing others. What do you think about this?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^You might want to explain what _Today Tonight_ is for the non-Australians here.


----------



## WolfAlphaX (May 7, 2012)

Ah. Okey dokey. Today tonight is just a TV program that covers accurate affairs.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I loved the way my old physics teacher put it one time. He said something like "The problem with cars is that you have these comfortable seats, radios, sometimes even T.V.s, and it can feel like you're sitting in your own living room. Most people don't realize they're actually hurtling down the road at lightning-fast speeds with enough momentum to derail a train!"


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I listen to classical music in my car. Keeps me sane in the traffic.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

It should begin with the media example. On every film, TV serie or news program, actors went driving and talking on a cell.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I really, really, really dislike this. My Dad mostly uses a seatbelt, but there are occasions when he'll let my little brother (8) get in the car without one because it's uncomfortable, and it really, really, really frustrates and upsets me. It's just pure cockiness. A statistically impossible high number of drivers think that they're better than the average, so most people think they're better than they are. And I hate this, "it'll never happen to me" attitude - GUESS WHAT, IT ******* COULD. Don't play dice with your life, and certainly not with a ******* child for goodness' sake.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Just who/what are the "road people"?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If you cause an accident while calling or texting - one year withdrawal of driver's license and a hefty fine.
If it happens to you a second time - jail and permanent withdrawal of driver's license.

This should be treated at least as severe as drunk driving.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Nobody is even going to point out the ageism at work here.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Nobody is even going to point out the ageism at work here.


Although nobody should use it as a springboard for a generalised "******* teenagers" sentiment, car accidents are highest amongst the young.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I agree that texting while driving can be very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing...that's why I'm gonna keep this post short until I get off the freeway!

_posted via Blackberry off of I-95_


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hang up and drive the fricken car ... I frequently yell that out the window to the clods who believe they can steer around corners, and shift gears at the same time while one hand is attached to their ears. Some drop their phones after being startled by my yelling ... mission accomplished :lol:. 

People forget that driving is not a 'right' ... it's a 'privilege', one that is granted to individuals who have passed a written exam and/or a driving (behind the wheel) test. I seriously doubt that the driving test included being able to text or chat on the phone. 

30 years ago, people got along just fine without these 'things' ... when we needed to phone someone, we got off the road, found a roadside phone booth, and placed the call. We mostly had pagers ... and we stopped and called the home or office.

Ok, I do own a mobile phone ... but I never answer it while driving ... absolutely never ... driving is a serious thing and needs our full attention. I was rear ended by a cretin who was chatting on their phone ... that driver said "I didn't see you stopped there!" I was driving a 40 foot bus at the time ... he didn't see it ... a huge wall of metal standing 12 feet tall in front of him ... and he didn't see it. Moron.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Although nobody should use it as a springboard for a generalised "******* teenagers" sentiment, car accidents are highest amongst the young.


http://www.census.gov/compendia/sta...n/motor_vehicle_accidents_and_fatalities.html

They get into less accidents, but that doesn't really matter since there are less licensed drivers under 20. However, the numbers aren't ridiculously far from each other. Typically when I run into "bad drivers" or people on their cell phones, they are majority wise people in their 30s or 40s. The media is constantly perpetuating this idea that this a teenage thing.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> http://www.census.gov/compendia/sta...n/motor_vehicle_accidents_and_fatalities.html
> 
> They get into less accidents, but that doesn't really matter since there are less licensed drivers under 20. However, the numbers aren't ridiculously far from each other. Typically when I run into "bad drivers" or people on their cell phones, they are majority wise people in their 30s or 40s. The media is constantly perpetuating this idea that this a teenage thing.


Yeah; there are thoughtless people in all age groups... um, where was I going with this?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone talkin on a cell while driving, should be force to swallow it.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a bit harsh


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I know so many people who yell at people for doings things while driving, and then they go and do things as well. Then they always take the mentality, "Well I'm a great driver so I don't have to worry!" People are so hilarious.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Somewhat reassuringly, I found that the UK has the second lowest rate of road deaths relative to population size. First was Sweden. The U.S. has more than 3x as many deaths.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

No surprise there


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> No surprise there


So many young fools with money for gas?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Give Miami a try for a week, ya'll. You'll get back home thinking it's heaven! Driving, of course...I'll still be in a tropical paradise just minutes from the beach. But yeah, the driving is among the most terrible.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Give Miami a try for a week, ya'll. You'll get back home thinking it's heaven! Driving, of course...I'll still be in a tropical paradise just minutes from the beach. But yeah, the driving is among the most terrible.


I've been a passenger during rush hour traffic in Mexico City. Wow! Even in the countryside, passing on the right where there is only a gravel shoulder to pass on... Some roads had a wooden cross beside them every few miles.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, in Mexico now, there are wooden crosses everywhere. Coffins makers are doing fortunes. It's like the worst period of the mafia wars in USA. Bodies and more bodies.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Well, in Mexico now, there are wooden crosses everywhere. Coffins makers are doing fortunes. It's like the worst period of the mafia wars in USA. Bodies and more bodies.


I figure its worse than that. The US government was always stronger than the gangs; not so in Mexico.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

they should programme the modern phones so they can detect a car and than not work.

this could be done by detecting the engine tone or the speed the phone moves from one point to another on its gps location.

but than passengers would also not be allowed to use them. so maybe ban phones in cars.

if the car is stationary, like in an accident and the engine tone has dropped the phone can be used.

i don't you should use a phone when driving as it is quite distracting and these people are never off the thing anyway.


----------



## WolfAlphaX (May 7, 2012)

Very very true


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

You can see a lot from the windows of a commuter bus...

Worst thing I ever saw was somebody rocking a _laptop_ while driving. *Unbelievable.*


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

^^

Yeah, but you didn't notice _your_ driver was doing the same on _his_ laptop


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a public transport sistem user. No took taxis except on emergencies. Two reasons; first, they are too expensive for a retired guy living on a pension, and second, I can's stand when the driver began to chat, and chat, and chat..Even when I don't answer them, they go on talking, and that made me extremely nerveous. If I'm on a car, I want the driver quiet and concentrate on the transit.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

One thing I'd really like to look into passing a law against (I know, nanny state and all that) is taxis with TVs for the drivers. It's one thing in the back seat, but in the front, pointed at the driver? I don't know, maybe there're no more accidents while watching TV than not, but I'd like it to be looked into.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

science said:


> One thing I'd really like to look into passing a law against (I know, nanny state and all that) is taxis with TVs for the drivers. It's one thing in the back seat, but in the front, pointed at the driver? I don't know, maybe there're no more accidents while watching TV than not, but I'd like it to be looked into.


There's an easy safety fix for that - disable the TV while the taxi is in gear.


----------

